# Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost).



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

First off this has taken a long time to get to this point. I have been saving for a while and set a strict spending limit of around 1500$, so yes some things had to be purchased used and such, but I made sure to do a lot of research.








[email protected]: He was there helping me out with all my fittings need even after I had to change my plans. He answer all my questions and made sure I got everything quickly and accurately. Appreciate it man.







[email protected]: He has been a big help since before I even received my Auto Pilot Digital Management, and with the recent install of my management and a couple problems he has give more of his great knowledge to me. Appreciate it also man. 







Others whom I have spoke with or gotten parts from, I really appreciate the information or the ability to do business with you. 
On to the pictures/build. Its going to be a bit before I get pictures of the whole car "completely" finished and such as I am a bit ashamed of how it looks haha (primer spots everywhere and such) but oh well.

* Basic Parts List:*
Auto Pilot Digital Controller

8 SMC Valves

RE5 Rear Bags

B2B Rear Brackets (no vtec 4me)

UVAIR Aero Sports

1 -Viair 380 Compressor

Raceland coils

Ebay Train Horn

Cost: 1400+/- a few (+300$ for coilovers but I already had them)
Currently I am on spring break so I figured this would be a good time to start, so sunday night my dad and I started mocking things up and such. We got the tank, battery box & compressor mounted Sunday, fittings and such sealed up and built the box. I spent most of monday and today was spent mostly wiring everything and getting power to the system, also doing a little wire clean up (not finished) and trouble shooting a couple problems. Hopefully tomorrow we will be able to get the rear of the car on bags.
Pictures: (mix between my BB and Camera so I apologize)
Car in question: Yes I have skirts, and Yes it looks like ****..(you should see the other side







)









Install Progress:
Tank mounted to wood:








Battery Box & Tank mounted:








Test fitting fittings and making the valve strings:








Everything mounted in the spare wheel well:








Wood box my dad built:








Mock-up of the valves and such:








ECU install:








Wiring Time:















































TRAIN HORN!!!!









Any comments are welcome. I understand it may not be the best/cleanest install but both my dad and I have never installed anything like this and we learn as we go along or from what I read off line.









more pictures tomorrow hopefully after I do some more wire clean up.

_Modified by Jester2893 at 7:33 PM 4-1-2010_


_Modified by Jester2893 at 12:54 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost). (Jester2893)*

I like!!! I will hopefully be doing the same setup this summer!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost). (Jester2893)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your dad supporting your car. wish my dad loved my car


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your dad supporting your car. wish my dad loved my car









Haha I feel the same way as you!! My dad hates my car lol its okay. ohh well i can say our cars look good Dumped


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looking good im sure youll be re-doing your trunk setup at least 1 time lol i changed stuff on mine about 3-4 times


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_looking good im sure youll be re-doing your trunk setup at least 1 time lol i changed stuff on mine about 3-4 times


Lol probably. It kind of disappointments me that I couldn't make it look like my drawings and such (nice and clean), but its not that big of deal. I have some time today so I think I am going to try cleaning up the wires again and maybe look at some cable shielding or something to hide everything. I plan to hopefully when I upgrade the front struts(not anytime soon) possibly get a dry cell battery and do hard lines as the battery box I have now takes up so much unnecessary space. 

Appreciate the comments guys.












_Modified by Jester2893 at 10:07 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Looks good for a first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you running the tank sideways because of space constrictions?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

when i first saw that first picture i thought the door was hanging a few inches obove normal


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Looks good for a first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you running the tank sideways because of space constrictions?


Yea pretty much. I had no idea how much space the box was going to take up and this is pretty much the only way I could get everything in there still.

_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_when i first saw that first picture i thought the door was hanging a few inches obove normal


Yea we had a little taping **** up....


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

good luck with the install. I may be having to do mine myself as I've spent my budget on parts. 
I'll be keeping an eye on this build.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Anyone got an explanation for why my digital controller is no longer working? I blew the 5A fuse they gave me for the accessory line so I replaced that, but still no red light on the ecu or power to anything.
I really hopes its something stupid and not a blown ECU. I am getting power all the way to the back (relay is getting power and such) so I know the connections are good. I am afraid to say it, but I think it may be a blown ECU.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

where did you connect the accessory to?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

75x. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2672579
Is that not sufficient? 5a fuse is on the opposite end right before the ECU. I am thinking once I get my new ECU maybe install another inline fuse right after getting the power or maybe upping the fuses size?
Looks like no rear bags tonight.









*Today's Progress:* 
Well I redid a lot of the wiring today and made sure to clean it up as best as I could, go to power on the car and see the ECU/Controller is not getting power, looks to be a blown ECU. I am suppose to receive a phone call tomorrow about a replacement, hopefully they can get it to me by Saturday which is very doubtful. 



























































_Modified by Jester2893 at 11:18 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_75x. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2672579
Is that not sufficient? 5a fuse is on the opposite end right before the ECU. I am thinking once I get my new ECU maybe install another inline fuse right after getting the power or maybe upping the fuses size?



Can anyone confirm this? Also I added a couple progress pictures to the last post. 
I am getting a replacement ECU Air Lift split the cost of next day shipping so it will be here by noon tomorrow and maybe get at least rear bags done before the weekends end.



_Modified by Jester2893 at 2:21 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_
Can anyone confirm this? Also I added a couple progress pictures to the last post. 
I am getting a replacement ECU Air Lift split the cost of next day shipping so it will be here by noon tomorrow and maybe get at least rear bags done before the weekends end.


75x is what i'm using for my autopilot. Not sure what could have caused it to blow out.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yea me either oh well, Air lift was good about it and they split the cost for overnight saturday shipping so it cost me 30$ and I had it about 9 this morning. I got it all installed and everything seems to be working fine.
Once my dad gets home from work we are going to install the bags. We are starting with the rears and see what time it is when we get done. 
Pictures to come tonight.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Airlift for an awesome product and customer service!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have respect for you bagging your car at only 16








watching this

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayy* »_i have respect for you bagging your car at only 16








watching this

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Appreciate it man.







I am so grateful to my dad for all the help with the bags and the body work. I have learned a lot working on my own car. It may not be 100% show quality, but we try our best.
More progress: Rear bags made it in tonight. Tomorrow the fronts go in and then we check to make sure nothing is rubbing or touching and clean up the wiring yet again.
back to looking ****ty..
















































































Getting prepared for tomorrow's day...
























Please any comments on something you see we didn't do right or how to get me lower feel free to chime in as this is both our first air ride & suspension install...








*Now that I am on bags I get to put the Bag as my avatar and feel cool.














*



_Modified by Jester2893 at 10:08 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i have never kept any part of the bump stop in the back. you can get lower with te rest of that out i would imagine.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looking good man, you should take that part of the bump stop off and put the other one on that is attatched to the dust shield. in this picture it will show you somewhat but i cut off the bumpstop flush with the plastic shield http://www.mason-tech.com/imag...m.jpg... also make sure you cut your sway bar out as it will get in the way.. for the rear bags a real easy/clean way to run the air line is take off your fender liner and you will see a wire that goes into the car. you have to take off your rear door car and you will see where it comes into the car. take a razor and make a little slit in the rubber gromet for the abs wire and slide your airline right in there and it pretty much ends up in your trunk and its a clean way of running the lines for the rear bags. for the front. run them with the fuel/brake lines and run them on the side. make sure you dont run them over the rear beam axle because you will have a problem like i did where when you air out the back it will pinch the line and you wont be able to air up the front. i learned this the hard way lol... any questions shoot me a pm


_Modified by tomespo at 11:11 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

any pics of how the bag mounts onto the shock? I wanna see!! thanks!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (mmapam23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_i have never kept any part of the bump stop in the back. you can get lower with te rest of that out i would imagine.


I figured that, but was a little scared about cutting "too much off" haha. After the fronts are done today Ill get the rears up again and cut some more off ha.

_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_looking good man, you should take that part of the bump stop off and put the other one on that is attatched to the dust shield. in this picture it will show you somewhat but i cut off the bumpstop flush with the plastic shield http://www.mason-tech.com/imag...m.jpg... also make sure you cut your sway bar out as it will get in the way.. for the rear bags a real easy/clean way to run the air line is take off your fender liner and you will see a wire that goes into the car. you have to take off your rear door car and you will see where it comes into the car. take a razor and make a little slit in the rubber gromet for the abs wire and slide your airline right in there and it pretty much ends up in your trunk and its a clean way of running the lines for the rear bags. for the front. run them with the fuel/brake lines and run them on the side. make sure you dont run them over the rear beam axle because you will have a problem like i did where when you air out the back it will pinch the line and you wont be able to air up the front. i learned this the hard way lol... any questions shoot me a pm



Thanks for the comments man I appreciate it.







I feel I have some more drop to go in the rear so when I get some time I am going to take some more off the bump stops. We ran the line out the bottom of the cup and went around and behind the rear beam. We didn't notice the grommet till after the fact and the way we ran them everything works out.
Thanks for reminding me about that front sway bar. I saw your post just before we went to work this morning and I had completely forgot about it ha.
ALL FOURS ARE ON BAGS









sway cut out:








stock ****

































dropped:
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...21800

*Happy Easter by the way!*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jester2893)*

looks great! time to save for paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_looks great! time to save for paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks man. Yes indeed ha paint is hopefully the next thing for this when I get the extra money. 
I am at 23" fender to ground up front so next thing I have to do is get a notch. I also have to see if I spin the bags down anymore if I will loose too much of my lift or not. Any other tips?

I have a dumb/newb question though about the ride. Now granted I have never been in a bagged car or even a lowered car for that matter, but is there anyway to reduce the bouncy-ness while driving?



_Modified by Jester2893 at 12:38 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

what psi do you run at normal driving height. try to lower it alittle. but looks good. now to save up for some paint.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks man. 
Yea I usually run it at around 65+ or so because I can't really drive it low as the bag rubs against my tire. So we are going to raise the bag up tomorrow to hopefully get rid of the bounce (I can deflate the bag a bit more) as its really rather unpleasant.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i would expect bags over racelands to be extremely bouncy. 
props for doing the work yourself/with your dad.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i would expect bags over racelands to be extremely bouncy. 
props for doing the work yourself/with your dad. 

x2. I think the racelands are causing the extreme bounce you're having. 
isn't 65+ psi pretty high for anyone else here? or am i the only one thinking that?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
x2. I think the racelands are causing the extreme bounce you're having. 
isn't 65+ psi pretty high for anyone else here? or am i the only one thinking that?



i lay out around 22'' and drive at 40psi which is like an inch of lift, if that


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

i guess the engine would take a good amount of pressure to lift. 
I haven't installed my fronts yet so i don't have any experience with the front pressure
but just thought it seemed high.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

most strut type run 30 to 40 psi.. boc run pretty high correct me if im wrong but i belive most run theirs 50 60psi


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Were going to raise the bags because right now I need to have so much air in them just to clear stock wheels. So we hope that we are able to raise the bag, but drive lower/dump more air out in hopes of loosing the bounce.
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Update for you guys:
We spun the collar/bag up about an inch or so and now I run about 35PSI in the front bags and my fender to ground height/daily is at 24" and my dumped height is 23.5" or so. I am not to happy about either have those measurements, but I have so much less bounce now. I was at the point at after only a few days of driving the car I wanted to go to coilovers, but now I don't mind it at all as the bounce is not as often.
Our next step is to spin the collar about 1/4 down or so in hopes of getting a little but more usable drop and such.
Now this is all temporary until I get wheels as these numbers will all change as I want to be on the ground.
By the way I think my Auto Pilot is going up for sale, I really rather get myself 2 gauges and a 7 switchbox..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

late to the party, but, good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
andddd, thanks for the shout!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Andrew and no problem.








Anyone know whats holding me up in the rear? Bump stops are 90% cut, bags are 100% collapsed at 0psi, and there is a gap between the tire and fender liner. 
Is it the set screw we placed at the top of the bracket for the rear bags? We did this because the bracket wouldn't seat right in the top cup, I am not sure whats keeping or does the drop look about right?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost). (Jester2893)*

From what I've seen in other MKIV installs, your rear bottom cup needs to be cut down a bit. Not sure how much though.
Check out Dorbritz's cups.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the help. I figured it would have to be something like that because the bag looks to be bottoming out.
Any other opinions? I am not sure how I would go about cutting the bottom cup as its already an 1/8" or less from rubbing the back portion of the cup when fully deflated.
http://farm5.static.flickr.com...c.jpg
Has nothing to do with the set screw right? (maybe the set screw is holding it up too high or something? The only reason we did this because the top mount wasn't lining up correctly and was floppy.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well basically I am not happy with my current setup for the money I payed so I am changing it up.
First off I scored an Air lift 2 way manifold for 150$ and I will be doing a 2 way setup -front/back. Second I am not feeling this digital controller, I mean its worth every penny, but I don't use all the features so I am just going to go very basic in my setup and one 1 air lift manifold with 3 switches up front (1 front up/down, 1 rear up/down, and 1 all up/down) and 1 single dual needle gauge.
I am hoping I will enjoy it all a bit more, and hopefully be able to clean the setup up nicely with only 1 manifold now. I am also going to add one in line flow control in between the tank and manifold in hopes to make my car jump up on inflation a lot less.
I am also hoping that with this simple setup my compressor will run a lot less because I am almost at the point where I want to get a new compressor. 
Hopefully once all said and done Ill be able to make a few hundred dollars back and start my paint/wheel fund.
Ill keep everyone updated. 
I am just starting to order all the new parts today (1/8 line, fittings, gauge, wire, switches etc) for my new setup so I am hoping to install it all next weekend if everything arrives in time.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

agreed, you need to trim the bottom brackets.
sure it'll come down closer to the bucket but you can trim it and avoid the bag catching it.
also if you havent trimmed the top nipple off the car you may want to try that first.








as compared to








you can see that mine sits deeper and closer to the bucket but the notch we took out is enough to keep the bag from rubbing.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for that man.








Most likely when I have the notch done Ill cut the rear brackets done and take a look at the top mounts also.


----------



## drdremd (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost). (Jester2893)*

Awesome!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered the last of my parts for the new setup.
I placed an ordered with 2 new places also; suicide doors & bag riders. 
I didn't personally talk to anyone at suicide doors, but I have heard good things.
I spoke to will at bagriders who got me (2) rocker switches and he sounded very nice on the phone. I was actually pretty up set I didn't need to get any other parts with him ha.









I am really hoping to get all the parts by friday so I can redo the setup and have it ready for school on monday. Also the faster this gets done the sooner I am able to drop it off to the body shop to get the lower rocker panel fixed.










_Modified by Jester2893 at 5:27 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_I spoke to will at bagriders who got me (2) rocker switches and he sounded very nice on the phone. I was actually pretty up set I didn't need to get any other parts with him ha.









Will's rep'n Btown VT hard! always good ppl from the area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am a little disappointed to announce that I won't have my suicidedoors order until so until late next week possibly even the week after that which really sucks. Hopefully I will get that ASAP so I can install it over that weekend as I really want to get the air ride done so it can go to the body shop to get the rocker panel fixed.
I really want to go to my first show with this thing....


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

just spray bomb your entire car so its all one color, but looks good


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_just spray bomb your entire car so its all one color, but looks good


Your not the first person to say that.
Once the air is done and the body work is done I am going to see what I want to do. 
Options are going to be spray bomb it, possibly get a gun and spray it satin black, find someone to respray the car on the cheap or just rock it until I can afford a full professional color change to a yellow like I want.
Realistically its going to be one of the first options so I can buy wheels then possibly over the winter get the car painted. 
Appreciate all the opinions.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Screw airless pride; I have bags (almost). (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_
B2B Rear Brackets


Thanks for the Support and the shout out. Throw up a video so we can see this thing in action and hear those air horns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No problem man.








If any point of this weekend isn't a total waste and its not rainy out I promise to get a video of it going up/down and of the train horn.








Crappy BB picture of my parts that came in so far (angle gauge holders,switches, air lift manifold, 145 pressure switch & some wire)
All I am waiting on now is my suicide door order (shouldn't be here for another week+







) which has the gauges and fittings to hook all of this up.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Did a little messing around today with some wood...
Well when all said and done, I will have 2 gauges & 4 switches up front with me (2-air ride, 1 train horn & 1 compressor) so I needed to start planning where/how I wanted to mount everything.
I have 2 options on how I want to mount everything. 
Note the suede fabric is temp, when I decide which route I am going I well get some black vinyl. 
I like both options and I can't decide. Any input?
First option: Mount the gauges & switches all in the door pocket mount I made:








Second option: Mount the gauges to the ashtray lid and mount the switches in this little mount I made.








I think the first option would be more aesthetically pleasing, but I think it may be awkward to look down at the gauges while driving.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

definatly don't do it on the door like that.. I'd put them in the ashtray or the double din Dash cubby. Or anywhere else that wont make you look far from the road.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What I did today:








I just wired in a plug to the manifold so if I ever need to take it out I don't need to cut any wires and such.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

A boring update for anyone that is interested.
Fittings from suicidedoors were back ordered and the gauges didn't drop ship till last week.
I liked the savings from suicidedoors, but I think that will be my last order through them.
I had to call them every other day to follow up, not once did I receive an update even after I was told I would..
On a better note, I ordered fittings from http://www.airridefittings.com/ and they shipped next day so far they are







.
Gauges are arriving may 4th and next weekend Ill hopefully be able to redo the setup and put the auto pilot and SMC valves/fittings up for sale and *possibly* buy a set airlifts.
I also definitely need to get the time to cut the rear brackets as this reverse rake is killing me as well as a notch for the axle.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_On a better note, I ordered fittings from *airridefittings.com* and they shipped next day so far they are







.

That's where I get my fittings from... so far they've been good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Car is bag on coilovers for a few weeks until I decide what I am doing with the front bags. 
Seller sold me busted used bags that leak so I needed to put it on coilovers until I see what I am going to do. 
Not sure if I am going to purchase a set of mason techs or bagyards if I can find a used set for under 900$ or just go with a new set of Aero Sports. 
Not the end of the world at least this gives me more time to redo the air setup as well as get my notches and cut the rear bag brackets.


----------



## BrockMyles (May 13, 2008)

switching to mason techs will get you alot better of a ride with alot more lift.


----------



## GTIOMEN (Oct 29, 2009)

oh my god where did you get the Coach e brake cover. its both awsome and kinda gay. i want one


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

im looking for places to mount gauges and switches too, im liking the door idea


----------

